# counter strike 1.6 choke/loss



## Bullet86 (May 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm currently having a problem trying to figure out why i'm getting choke/loss. My config is below, i have a nvidia mx 4000 and i've never had this problem before, i've got a 20MB cable fiber connection. 

]ex_interp
"ex_interp" is "0.1"
] fps_max 
"fps_max" is "25"
] cl_upspeed
"cl_upspeed" is "156"
] cl_updaterate
"cl_updaterate" is "20"
] fps_max
"fps_max" is "25"
] cl_dlmax 
"cl_dlmax" is "100" 

and if you need more info just ask 

i have no idea what happend but i've been tryin to tweak these to get it right but it would seem i'm only making it worse because now i also have loss when i started out with only choke. so i'm rather frustrated with this:upset:, well any help is appreciated


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try right-clicking Counter-Strike: Source in Steam's My Games menu, clicking Properties, then Launch Options.

then type 
*-dxlevel 81*
To run the game in DX8 mode.


Also, make sure your antivirus and firewall are not blocking the game


----------

